# Comparing pipe to cigars



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

After watching "inglorious bastards" and seeing that general douchebag pull out a pipe that looked like a shrunken tuba, its brought out my curiosity on smoking pipe. I've never smoked it but read up alot on how to use it, clean it, pack it, etc. But i've never heard of how it compares to cigars. I'm a cigar guy! I like to smoke them, collect them, stare at them, hell my gf says im more into them then her. Which is probably true. Anyways my question is... 

How do they taste when comparing to cigars? Does it have the characteristics of cigars that have tasting notes like chocolate, coffee, dried fruits, etc?? Or just like cigarette tobacco? or is it like shisha?


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm... You just gotta try it I think. I recently bought a cob and a few types of tobaccy, and can honestly say it's apples to oranges. The smoke is a bit sweeter and more aromatic maybe? I dunno, it's really different, though I'm learning now there are blends with cigar tobacco in them. Cigar smoke seems to be more in the realm of bitter/spicy/coffee flavors, while pipe smoke (in my limited experience) is more sweet and perhaps herbal. The best analogy I can think of is coffee and tea. Cigars go great with coffee, and pipes seem to lend themselves to tea.

I've smoked maybe 4-5 bowls total since buying my pipe, so I'm no expert. And while I've enjoyed each bowl more than the last, I'm pretty sure I'm a cigar guy. The pipe is nice for a bit shorter smoke, and is nice when I want a puff of something, but don't feel like freezing my ass off outside. But when I do get around to a cigar after the pipe, it's like coming home. Still, I do enjoy the pipe enough to keep trying different tobaccos and find ones I like. I personally gravitate more towards cigars though.

YMMV


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Pipe tobacco offers a (far) wider range of flavors and strengths, compared to cigars. From the fruity aromatic, to the barbeque-smoke English; there are a billion and one (or more) "blends" with every concievable flavor in between.

So many blends, so little time ...

With cigars its pretty much a "cigar" flavor with nuances of nuts, shoes or margarine (or was that coffee).


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> With cigars its pretty much a "cigar" flavor with nuances of nuts, shoes or margarine (or was that coffee).


But you also get a velvety mouth-feel, according to Cigar Aficionado. 

After smoking almost as many cigars as pipes from 1986-1995, I would agree that pipe tobacco is often far more complex than anything a cigar leaf was wrapped around. That's not to say that a cigar can't be extremely satisfying; it's just that with pipe tobacco, there are so many variations on one theme - and so many different themes as well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

biblis said:


> How do they taste when comparing to cigars? Does it have the characteristics of cigars that have tasting notes like chocolate, coffee, dried fruits, etc?? Or just like cigarette tobacco? or is it like shisha?


i'm not going to expand too much on this...

how does it compare?? in what ways, they are different in many ways, almost only similar in the fact that you are burning tobacco leaves.

yes, some of the tobaccos have similar tasting notes. but they do NOT taste like cigars, even the blends with 'cigar leaf' added to them... if you want something that tastes like a cigar, stick with cigars. <-- don't take that as being rude, but honestly, if you want a cigar, smoke one.
there are many different "blends" in each "genre" of pipe tobaccos. each taste differently. you can't pick up a Gawith blend and think it'll taste the same as other Gawith blends, or very similar, (what would be the point in that) like when you pick up a Partagas Serie du Connaissuer #3 and you will be pretty darn close to correct in assuming that it'll taste like a Partagas Serie du Connaissuer #1... or how a Monte #3 and #5 taste somewhat similar, or Boli CJ and RCs taste similar...
that's not how pipe tobacco is when you think of "brands". now, with specific genre's of tobaccos, they are similar... a wider variety of flavors in the same genre based on the fact that the tobacco comes from all over the place, different amounts of ingredients per blend... not like cuban cigars where the tobacco all comes from cuba, only different vegas.

it tastes nothing like cigarette tobacco... :hmm: of course, been years since i had a cig, and it was in europe and tasted like fresh tobacco, wasn't half bad, almost like a cigarillo. 
never had shisha... i hear it's got a lot of fruity flavors added to it. there are some pipe blends that have flavors added to it, but i don't know how they compare to shisha.

my advice to someone who loves cigars, i'd let them know that it takes practice to smoke a pipe. any fool can clip the end of a cigar, light the other end and puff. any fool can learn to smoke a pipe as well, but there are rituals to it. if you don't like to re-light your pipe, you feel you should light it once and be done with it, pipes probably won't be for you. if you don't feel like playing with a tamper or having to hold the pipe in your hand instead of just biting down on a cigar, .... a lot of guys who like pipes, and also cigars, they like the ritualistic side of doing things with a pipe. there's prepping it to smoke (picking a pipe and tobacco), which can include more rituals on the tobacco prep itself... there's the lighting/tamping of a pipe, the pipe cleaners... cleaning the pipe when you're done...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i was going to edit and say "that's my opinion", but the edit button is gone already.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

biblis said:


> After watching "inglorious bastards" and seeing that general douchebag pull out a pipe that looked like a shrunken tuba, its brought out my curiosity on smoking pipe. I've never smoked it but read up alot on how to use it, clean it, pack it, etc. But i've never heard of how it compares to cigars. I'm a cigar guy! I like to smoke them, collect them, stare at them, hell my gf says im more into them then her. Which is probably true. Anyways my question is...
> 
> How do they taste when comparing to cigars? Does it have the characteristics of cigars that have tasting notes like chocolate, coffee, dried fruits, etc?? Or just like cigarette tobacco? or is it like shisha?


Don't know about shisha, but I've had two cigarettes in my whole life, and although I've never licked an ashtray I think I have a good idea what it would taste like after those cigarettes. Pipe tobacco is not like cigarettes.

As to cigars, there are tobacco tastes/aromas that they both share, but they are definitely different experiences. I don't really smoke aromatics, so I can't comment on heavily cased or flavored pipe tobacco. But a lot of the different pipe tobaccos are processed much differently than cigar tobacco. Latakia is cured over pine or oak wood fires. Perique is aged in barrels under extreme pressure. They and other pipe tobaccos yield tastes and aromas that just aren't around with cigars.

But almost all pipe tobacco has _something _added to it, whereas the premium, hand rolled cigars we all enjoy (unlike drug store cigars) typically have nothing added to them.

Ultimately, it isn't the difference is taste/aroma that makes the difference, it is the difference in method. Pipe smoking forces you to slow down, be methodical. You can't simply light it and go. You have to tamp it, often relight or pass a pipe cleaner through to collect excess moisture. In short, it is more involving than a cigar. Sometimes its great to grab a stogie, light up and go. You have to _learn _how to smoke a pipe, but anyone can light and puff a cigar. Ultimately, though, I find that pipe smoking is more relaxing, engaging, and simply more fun. Best way to tell the difference is to try it yourself.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

biblis said:


> After watching "inglorious bastards" and seeing that general douchebag pull out a pipe that looked like a shrunken tuba, its brought out my curiosity on smoking pipe.


You seriously didn't like the General? He was the best part of that movie. His acting was so amazing. You hated him, but you loved him all the same. That is saying a lot about a character, too!

Cigars and Pipe vary like this, to me anyways, so my view is subjective here.

Pipes tended to taste salty, sweet, sour, toasty, nutty, grassy

Cigars tend to be woody, creamy, grassy, toasty, sometimes all 4 as with the Ashton VSG which is amazing.

That is how I see it. I don't tend to notice the deep fruity flavors or natural sweetness some of the older smokers do, but I am told they do exist.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

While in Rhode Island I visited a tobacco shop where both cigars and pipes were sold. I had an enjoyable conversation with the proprietor whose husband was the master blender of the house.

What I came away with was this (and I paraphrase): A cigar is a one night stand while a pipe is a relationship.

It holds true for me at least.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Difficult to compare. Imaging pipes are like wine, & cigars are like beer. Sure, they're both alcoholic beverages, but they're completely different. Someone could love wine but hate beer, or vice-versa.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with just about everything here.

If I find myself wanting to tinker and be active IN the smoke then I will pull out a pipe.

If I want to smoke while doing something, ie drive, talk, fish, etc then I will smoke a cigar. I find less maintenance.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

mirain said:


> What I came away with was this (and I paraphrase): A cigar is a one night stand while a pipe is a relationship.


Great line and oh so true.
For me, I love both a good cigar and a good pipe, but I find that pipes have a far wider range of flavors, and have the added bonus of being far cheaper (for the time being) to boot.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

IHT said:


> i'm not going to expand too much on this...


Says the guy who wrote 3 paragraphs. :smile:


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Amlique said:


> Says the guy who wrote 3 paragraphs. :smile:


to him that IS brief


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I find little, if any similarities between a cigar and a good bowl. 

For one, my wife doesn't mind in the least me sitting on my couch with my slippered feet up on an ottoman reading a book with a pipe in my teeth. With a cigar, I'm either outside, or sitting on the mantle while a fire is going to pull all the smoke up the chimney. She want nothing to do with cigar aroma. "That cigar smells like a fart!" I've never encountered a person who complained about the smell of a pipe. I know some people have, but those complainers are just lying to themselves and trying to follow the band wagon. 

The flavor profile of a cigar is more subtle. For me, I have to look harder to notice hints of something besides cigar smoke. The main flavor profile in pipe tobacco hits you without much thought. Not to say in any way that pipe tobacco can be any less subtle than a cigar, as there are many hidden and sneaky tastes in each blend.

Oh, and a pipe can blister your mouth. A cigar can just make it smell like a cat used it for a litter box.

I love em both, as both satisfy me in different ways. Give a cob a try, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Prior to smoking a pipe, I really, really enjoyed my cigars. I went about a year without a 'gar in my mug but had one just a couple of weeks ago. I was amazed at how little I enjoyed smoking this maduro. It was totally unexpected. Perhaps I've come to expect more from my smokes and the cigar just did not live up to my expectations.

It felt a little odd to only sit and puff. No fiddling allowed.

I was left a little empty inside and a tear stroll down my cheek at the end of the smoke. Then I looked at my pipes and cellar and I felt whole again!!!

Also, going back into the garage after the smoke made me wince at the stogie's stench...the next morning was not much better. Guess I have to acknowledge my true guilty pleasure.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Senator said:


> It felt a little odd to only sit and puff. No fiddling allowed.
> 
> Also, going back into the garage after the smoke made me wince at the stogie's stench...the next morning was not much better. Guess I have to acknowledge my true guilty pleasure.


i, too, smoke in my garage in the winter. even with the garage door open about 6", and the back door cracked to create a cross-flow of air, the garage still stunk. my neighbor smokes some cheap stinky ass cigars, and i've noticed when i come back to the garage the next day, i can still smell it... now, good smellin cigars aren't nearly as bad, but you can still smell 'em and it's not nearly as nice as a pipe. :dude:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I like them both. Up until last summer I smoked just cigars. I had a couple pipes that picked up but could never get the hang of smoking a pipe, or the feeling that my tongue wanted to die. Last summer I finally decided to peruse pipe smoking for no other reason than I wanted to figure it out. Since then my cigar smoking as decreased to probably 2 a month while the pipe smoking has increased to 4 or 5 times a week. There are a couple reasons for this 

1. It takes practice
2. It's new and exciting
3. Tobacco is cheap 
4. The weather is cold and I'll smoke a pipe in my finished attic but cigars stink the place up
5. When my ADD kicks in I'm not upset if I set a unfinished bowl down and don't get back to it, cigars even the small ones are a commitment in time.

I still like my cigars, I think that they are more social. I can take a handful and give them to my friends and we can all smoke, and even though she insists that she isn't, I think that the fiancée is a little embarrassed to be seen with me smoking a pipe, I keep telling her I am 26 going on 62, she rolls her eyes.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Commander Quan said:


> 5. *When my ADD kicks in* I'm not upset if I set a unfinished bowl down and don't get back to it, cigars even the small ones are a commitment in time.


excellent post on the whole. the above quote made me chuckle, sounds like me... everyone teases me at herfs when i start rambling - they pull out their keys and jingle them saying, "something shiny".


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

IHT said:


> excellent post on the whole. the above quote made me chuckle, sounds like me... everyone teases me at herfs when i start rambling - they pull out their keys and jingle them saying, "something shiny".


You ramble? Never 
We just have well thought out discussions, yeah thats it


----------



## MTDuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm a recent pipe convert (year or so) and now fully in the middle of PAD and TAD. I have a wine fridge full of cigars, many top notch boxes and I will still smoke em. BUT.....the more I smoke a pipe the less I think about cigars. Aside from my growing preference for a variety of pipe tobaccos, I like pipes for many practical practical reasons aside from tastes. 

I dont feel bad sitting pipe down and relighting if i need to (compared to a 10-15$ stick), I can smoke a 20 minute bowl in the hottub and not waste much, I can put a pipe down in the reeds when ducks are coming in without fear of marring a good cigar, I can pocket a pipe and pull it out 5 min later and relight....etc..etc...etc.. 

There is an economy I like abut pipe smoking that cigars cant match. Duke


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

mirain said:


> While in Rhode Island I visited a tobacco shop where both cigars and pipes were sold. I had an enjoyable conversation with the proprietor whose husband was the master blender of the house.
> 
> What I came away with was this (and I paraphrase): A cigar is a one night stand while a pipe is a relationship.
> 
> It holds true for me at least.


I like that!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm no cigar person anymore but the best single smoking experience in my life was a Hoyo de Monterrey made in a country whose name I cannot utter from my typewriter on this forum, at least relative to cigars. I didn't want it to finish, and I could only hold it by my fingernails at the end - kinda like a joint, minus the inhaling. The room note was amazing!

I've never gotten that experience from either a cigar or pipe since.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

mirain said:


> While in Rhode Island I visited a tobacco shop where both cigars and pipes were sold. I had an enjoyable conversation with the proprietor whose husband was the master blender of the house.
> 
> What I came away with was this (and I paraphrase): *A cigar is a one night stand while a pipe is a relationship.*
> 
> It holds true for me at least.


I agree with *KinnScience*, this is a great analogy.

On that note, I read somewhere years ago the following similar analogy:

-- Cigarette smoking is akin to sitting down in front of your television and watching an enjoyable program.

-- Cigar smoking is like going to a theater production and enjoying a marvelous live stage performance.

-- Pipe smoking is like cozying in your favorite easy chair while a crackling fire is alit in your living room's fireplace during a chilly winter's eve, opening a good novel and peacefully enjoying yourself in the quiet solitude as the hours pass by.

Makes sense to me! ipe:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, what a great thread!

While I currently do not consider myself a pipe smoker, I have had my relationship with it. When I was young, I dabbled in both pipes and cigars, only to settle on the pipe. This was simply because I rarely had the time to commit to completing a stogie. I enjoyed the pipe, mostly due to the innumerable blends and varieties. I eventually hit on a favorite blend and stuck with that for a couple years. For reasons I no longer recall, I stepped away from the pipe. I still have an old Petersen that I think I've smoked two bowls from in the last two years.

I keep threatening to pick it up again, but what actually holds me back is precisely what enchants so many pipe smokers; the "ritual". To me, it just seems so labor intensive. The constant fidgeting. The recurring distraction of having to fluff, tap, tamp, relight... The fact that I think I need three hands sometimes.

That said, the flavors _are _truly wonderful. The texture of smoke is completely different. You never get a plugged pipe (unless you really screw up) and the advantage of time... No commitment needed.

Thankfully, we don't have to choose. We can enjoy both, without a reservation. Both pipes and cigars satisfy, but on different levels. As so wisely stated above, the only commonality they share is that you're burning rotten tobacco leaves 

I think Ima go pack a bowl now!:evil:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Garys4598 said:


> I agree with *KinnScience*, this is a great analogy.
> 
> On that note, I read somewhere years ago the following similar analogy:
> 
> ...


Being a music person, I recall this analogy, which is a lot like yours:

A cigarette is like listening to your favorite performer on TV in your living room.

A cigar is like listening to your favorite performer live on stage

A pipe is like listening to your favorite performer live in your living room.

This is all assuming one's favorite performer isn't someone like Pungent Stench or something too loud to appreciate up close. :amen:


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Really it has all been said. The cigar is a highly specialized form of tobacco smoking where the pipe allows you to explore the entire universe of tobacco.

I might get blasted for saying this but I don't consider cigars to be much of a hobby, at least, not when compared to pipe smoking. There is practically nothing to learn. The same old questions get batted around (ie humidity levels, plastic sleeves yay or nay, size matters) but shopping is really the toughest part (if you call that tough) of the hobby. Most of the mistakes a newcomer to the "hobby" makes are usually because they think there is more to it than there is. It is easier than keeping a plant alive.

Don't get me wrong. I am not anti-cigar. I keep 400ish sticks around. They are great for socializing because they require no skill. In addition, there are a number of activities that I find are better suited for a cigar over a pipe.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jul 29, 2009)

I think they each have their place and are complementary. 

I have smoked cigars for a long time and I used to smoke a pipe occasionally back in college in the early 90's, just grabbed some mall Tinderbox vanilla/cherry blends and had fun. About a year ago I said to myself "hey you should smoke a pipe again" and discovered all these wonderful new tins on the internet whereas before I'd just buy bulk stuff and be happy. The internet stores have definitely spiked interest in pipe smoking again as well as Cigars. It's definitely more fun to experiment with new pipe blends as well as there are zillions to try.........

In winter I smoke the pipe more, with a window cracked and fan it doesn't stink up my house at all (tile floors and lots of wood and leather furniture help) whereas even the smallest of cigars reeks the joint up. Also, you can smoke a quick bowl in 20 minutes so it's quick. 

I putter around the garage and garden/yard with both my filtered cob (no gurgling) and cigars. When I golf, I usually pack a cigar but it also is a perfect spot for a cob (use the tee as a tamper).


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Rascal said:


> I might get blasted for saying this but I don't consider cigars to be much of a hobby, at least, not when compared to pipe smoking. There is practically nothing to learn. The same old questions get batted around (ie humidity levels, plastic sleeves yay or nay, size matters) but shopping is really the toughest part (if you call that tough) of the hobby. Most of the mistakes a newcomer to the "hobby" makes are usually because they think there is more to it than there is. It is easier than keeping a plant alive.
> 
> They are great for socializing because they require no skill. In addition, there are a number of activities that I find are better suited for a cigar over a pipe.


The skill isnt the important part of cigars as a hobby, whereas I would say it is with a pipe. With cigars there is just so much KNOWLEDGE to acquire, ex. learning about different types of tobacco, and the effect of different regions on the taste, shapes, blending, tobacco growing styles, etc. IMHO, cigars are a more pure form of tobacco, without relying on flavoring additives, etc, where pipes require FAR more skill to pack and light properly, but the tobacco seems to rely less on sourcing, and more on form and flavorants.

And there are only so many different pipe questions, too... briar vs cob, bowl shape, how to store the tins, flake, etc. Every hobby has its limitations, but damned if we all dont enjoy them.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i sed to smoke a pipe. and still do every now and then. im not a pipe freak. i just get the $15 bag at walgreens. but i will say it is very good. and i started doing it because it was cheap. the pipe was $10 and the bag lasted for ever. at one point i was to were i was just always smoking my pipe, and the cigars were just on the weekend. but i like the taste and feel of a good cigar far better. but then again. the only pipe tobacco i had was the cheap stuff... so.....


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> The skill isnt the important part of cigars as a hobby, whereas I would say it is with a pipe. With cigars there is just so much KNOWLEDGE to acquire, ex. learning about different types of tobacco, and the effect of different regions on the taste, shapes, blending, tobacco growing styles, etc. IMHO, cigars are a more pure form of tobacco, without relying on flavoring additives, etc, where pipes require FAR more skill to pack and light properly, but the tobacco seems to rely less on sourcing, and more on form and flavorants.
> 
> And there are only so many different pipe questions, too... briar vs cob, bowl shape, how to store the tins, flake, etc. Every hobby has its limitations, but damned if we all dont enjoy them.


But you don't have to know any of that to sit down and enjoy a cigar. You can pick one up at a B&M have them cut it and as long as you know how to work a lighter or a match you are in business.

Also pipe tobacco is not all vanilla and apple pipe. While there is nothing wrong with smoking aromatics most of the daily smokers I know do not. I smoke some from time to time when I have a house full of people. It is a nice treat for the second hand puffers.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Since we are doing analogy's, I've got one

Smoking a cigar is like being driven around in a Rolls Royce. It's comfy, gets you where you want to go with style, and then you get out and go on your way. 

Smoking a pipe is like driving a vintage Jaguar. When it works it's a thing of beauty. There is a learning curve to drive one, but you have total control over the experience. The problem is you have to tinker a lot, and people will call you eclectic.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Rascal said:


> But you don't have to know any of that to sit down and enjoy a cigar. You can pick one up at a B&M have them cut it and as long as you know how to work a lighter or a match you are in business.
> 
> Also pipe tobacco is not all vanilla and apple pipe. While there is nothing wrong with smoking aromatics most of the daily smokers I know do not. I smoke some from time to time when I have a house full of people. It is a nice treat for the second hand puffers.


Correct, you don't need to know any of that to enjoy a cigar. That additional knowledge is what takes it from activity to hobby. By the same token, I could walk into any pipe shop, load up a bowl(not expertly, but enough to suffice) and work a lighter or match and smoke the pipe.

The barriers to entry are higher in pipes, but not prohibitively so. I don't think that the sentiment of "cigars are an activity, pipes are a hobby" or vice versa needs to be voiced. They are different forms of tobacco, are enjoyed in different ways, and, well, different strokes for different folks. Personally, I have dabbled in pipes, but they just arent really for me. I do appreciate the hell out of the difficulty of the preparation, the zenlike approach to things, and yes, pipe tobacco smells fantastic. But I disagree about cigars being, for lack of a better word, lacking in the necessity of information for enjoyment. Sure, any idiot off the street could get his cigar cut for him, fumble with his zippo, and smoke a cigar, but that really isn't delving into the hobby aspect of things. It sounds to me like you have the same relationship with cigars that I have with pipes. You appreciate them enough to keep them on hand, but they just arent for you(I assume, and we all know where that gets me).


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> Correct, you don't need to know any of that to enjoy a cigar. That additional knowledge is what takes it from activity to hobby. By the same token, I could walk into any pipe shop, load up a bowl(not expertly, but enough to suffice) and work a lighter or match and smoke the pipe.
> 
> The barriers to entry are higher in pipes, but not prohibitively so. I don't think that the sentiment of "cigars are an activity, pipes are a hobby" or vice versa needs to be voiced. They are different forms of tobacco, are enjoyed in different ways, and, well, different strokes for different folks. Personally, I have dabbled in pipes, but they just arent really for me. I do appreciate the hell out of the difficulty of the preparation, the zenlike approach to things, and yes, pipe tobacco smells fantastic. But I disagree about cigars being, for lack of a better word, lacking in the necessity of information for enjoyment. Sure, any idiot off the street could get his cigar cut for him, fumble with his zippo, and smoke a cigar, but that really isn't delving into the hobby aspect of things. It sounds to me like you have the same relationship with cigars that I have with pipes. You appreciate them enough to keep them on hand, but they just arent for you(I assume, and we all know where that gets me).


I am not an everyday cigar smoker (especially in the winter) but I smoke between 100 and 150 a year. I know all that is needed for storage, cutting, lighting, and smoking to get the full benefit of the experience. I do know I like sticks from a certain island better than the others but I can't tell you why. I also know I like certain brands better than others but there again I don't know why (unless it is a construction issue). I don't think knowing would enhance my actual smoking experience, would it?


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Rascal said:


> I am not an everyday cigar smoker (especially in the winter) but I smoke between 100 and 150 a year. I know all that is needed for storage, cutting, lighting, and smoking to get the full benefit of the experience. I do know I like sticks from a certain island better than the others but I can't tell you why. I also know I like certain brands better than others but there again I don't know why (unless it is a construction issue). I don't think knowing would enhance my actual smoking experience, would it?


For me it enriches the experience. I like the history, and I like knowing that the product that I am enjoying was handmade. I find the experience of enjoying a cigar and picking out flavors and other aspects of the cigar to be enjoyable. Personally, I'm a scotch drinker, and I do the same thing with that, and on both fronts, I am always trying to refine my pallate, and trying new products to expand my tastes, or give me a different experience. That's where I find the depth in my cigar hobby. Where do you find it in pipe smoking(just curious, as previously stated, my experience is limited)?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

dammit! now i want my pipe and its nowere to be found! were did that thing go? hmm.....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jaydub13 said:


> IMHO, cigars are a more pure form of tobacco, without relying on flavoring additives, etc, where pipes require FAR more skill to pack and light properly, *but the tobacco seems to rely less on sourcing, and more on form and flavorants*.


i disagree with this statement.
sounds like you're comparing a Cherry flavored Phillies Blunt to a RyJ Cazadore.
there's as much flavoring added to the majority of tobaccos i smoke as there are to the Cazadore.

granted, there are plenty of blends that have flavorings added, not denying that (vanilla, chocolate, rum, etc)... 
then how is a Virginia a Virginia (source), Perique is only grown in Louisiana (source), and Zimbabwe puts out some kick ass leaf as well (source), all with their own unique flavors due in part to the plant/soil combo and to their fermentation processes (just like cigars)? it's not flavorants being added to the leaf.

why is it a cuban tastes like a cuban, a nicaraguan taste like a nicaraguan? the soil, how it's fermented, how it's blended/rolled and with which part of the leaf.
same for pipes.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> For me it enriches the experience. I like the history, and I like knowing that the product that I am enjoying was handmade. I find the experience of enjoying a cigar and picking out flavors and other aspects of the cigar to be enjoyable. Personally, I'm a scotch drinker, and I do the same thing with that, and on both fronts, I am always trying to refine my pallate, and trying new products to expand my tastes, or give me a different experience. That's where I find the depth in my cigar hobby. Where do you find it in pipe smoking(just curious, as previously stated, my experience is limited)?


I, also, try to expand my pallate and I love experimenting with new products. The history might be interesting but I am not sure it would add anything to the actual smoking experience for me. Maybe it would. I have never thought about it.

The depth in the pipe hobby comes from a couple of areas. For one thing there is a LOT more to do. It is much more hands on. Not just the smoking ritual but the cleaning and maintenance. I rotate my cigars twice a year and even that is debateable as necessary. I spend hours and hours caring for my pipes. There is always something to do. Right now I have a couple with stem oxidation, others that need reaming, and several in need of a new coat of wax.

Then like cigars there is the tobacco itself. There are a world of blends out there and much like cigars there is aging to be done. You get to experiment not only with each unique blend but you get to experiment with it at different ages. If you get something to try that is not immediately appealing you can stove it to get a sense of where it might be in a few years. There is much to learn but it is more relevant to the actual smoking experience.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

found it ! put no baccy. gonna have to wait til friday to get some. hopefully it will slow my cigar smoking down a little bit, help me built up my collection.


----------

